# Time Lapse: German Shepherd Puppy to Adult in 40 seconds! (Video)



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

I took a photo a day from the time Dunder was 8 weeks old until his 1st birthday! 
YouTube - ‪TheDunderBoy's Channel‬‏


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Three million views- and well deserved. That. Was. Awesome!!


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

DunderBuff said:


> I took a photo a day from the time Dunder was 8 weeks old until his 1st birthday!
> YouTube - ‪TheDunderBoy's Channel‬‏


You actually made that video? That video has been posted several times already on this forum alone and is pretty popular on the internet.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh- I misread the OP's username of Dunder*Buff* to be the same as the youtube channel: Dunder*Boy*. Yeah... so are you the same guy??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

After reading the previous posts by DunderBuff, I tend to believe! I really loved your 40 seconds...the editing is just as amazing as the thought to take a pic every so often to get such a great slide show. Everyone should do this to capture the pup before that moment passes! 
Dunder is a handsome boy, btw, and very smart looking!
The slideshow was even a local news 'good news' story last week.


----------



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

BGSD said:


> You actually made that video? That video has been posted several times already on this forum alone and is pretty popular on the internet.


Thats me! Glad you liked it!


----------



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> After reading the previous posts by DunderBuff, I tend to believe! I really loved your 40 seconds...the editing is just as amazing as the thought to take a pic every so often to get such a great slide show. Everyone should do this to capture the pup before that moment passes!
> Dunder is a handsome boy, btw, and very smart looking!
> The slideshow was even a local news 'good news' story last week.


Thanks! You actually saw it on TV? A few of my friends called me and told me that they saw it on the news. One was in LA and the other in NY. I was able to catch it on Good Morning America last Sunday.


----------



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks! I cant believe how it took off so quickly.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

One way to prove it... post a picture of Dunder that's not in the video because this is about the 10th time i've seen this video posted.


----------



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

wildo said:


> Oh- I misread the OP's username of Dunder*Buff* to be the same as the youtube channel: Dunder*Boy*. Yeah... so are you the same guy??


Yes, That's me. Dunder is his first name, Buff is his middle name (my previous dogs name who passed away a while back)


----------



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> One way to prove it... post a picture of Dunder that's not in the video because this is about the 10th time i've seen this video posted.


Im glad that you have seen the video posted several times.... well, lets see

his facebook fan page that i created is here Dunder | Facebook

A bio about me that includes him on my company's website here:
Remedie Studio + About

That good enough? haha.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

DunderBuff said:


> Im glad that you have seen the video posted several times.... well, lets see
> 
> his facebook fan page that i created is here Dunder | Facebook
> 
> ...


Lol... i just looked at some of your other posts. You're the real deal. :surrender:

That video really took off, huh? I've seen it posted here and I've had it emailed to me so many times. Dunder must be like a celebrity now.


----------



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Lol... i just looked at some of your other posts. You're the real deal. :surrender:
> 
> That video really took off, huh? I've seen it posted here and I've had it emailed to me so many times. Dunder must be like a celebrity now.


haha I'm glad to be verified now. 
My videos took off pretty quickly. That's why I started his facebook page just to see where it would go. not bad almost 500 random people found him and "liked" him. its been really fun so far!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Actually i do have one question for you, but about Dunder's name. How did he get it? Anything to do with Dunder Mifflin... I'm a big office fan and was thinking about it the first time I saw the video on the yahoo homepage.


----------



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Actually i do have one question for you, but about dunders name. How did he get it? Anything to do with Dunder Mifflin... I'm a big office fan and was thinking about it the first time I saw the video on the yahoo homepage.


Thats it! I'm a huge office fan as well. I can pretty much quote every episode word for word. I have the bathrobe, calendar, bobble heads, etc. haha. So the name Dunder just stood out to me. 

(it was between that and Jacob...I'm not proud about where I found that name)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

DunderBuff said:


> Thats it! I'm a huge office fan as well. I can pretty much quote every episode word for word. I have the bathrobe, calendar, bobble heads, etc. haha. So the name Dunder just stood out to me.
> 
> (it was between that and Jacob...I'm not proud about where I found that name)


Lol... it was actually one of the first things that popped in my head when I first saw the video. Great show and awesome name. Your next dog has to be named Mifflin... you really have no other choice. Dunder and Mifflin... what a pair that would be.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol.. Very good


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

